# Why land line in before Sky can go in?



## Abbica (13 Mar 2009)

Hi, I rang sky to get the box etc., which is fine, but we don't have a landline in yet, we are due to get sky connected next Thursday, 19th but we won't have our landline until Friday 27th, we have our phone number though. Is it necessary to have this in for the sky installation or can I just leave it, get sky out and they won't know. Do they just need the phone number or why do they need it at all? 

Can I also ask, he said, if you buy now, you only pay a small connection fee, (he kept saying free installation and then he said, if you sign up now it will only cost you €30 I think he said, then he said it is free). Does anyone know if it is free for first time connection, it is in a new build or there is a fee and if so how much>


----------



## mathepac (13 Mar 2009)

There are installers who will install Sky boxes without a land-line; mine has no land-line connection.

As to installation costs, I can't help you.


----------



## meatmonger (13 Mar 2009)

have sky,

no land line at all,

call into agent (tv shop?) and they will arrange if sky don't do it direct


----------



## Abbica (13 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the replies, so basically, they are just being podantic, it obviously isn't a requirement for it to be installed so I will just let sky man come out next thursday even though we don't have a landline as yet? oh, I will feel horrible if it is needed. Probably wont give us sky for month after then.


----------



## RMCF (13 Mar 2009)

I always thought that Sky box needed the phone line to order Box Office events. It is also used for Sky to monitor your viewing for marketing purposes afaik.

I'm another who has had SkyTV for years with no phone line. It may be a requirement to avail of some of their cheap install deals. The deals may have a small print that say the €49 becomes €99 if you don't connect it to a phone line.


----------



## meatmonger (13 Mar 2009)

RMCF said:


> I always thought that Sky box needed the phone line to order Box Office events.


 
correct, but i think you can also pay over (mobile) phone.  i tend to stay away from box office & betting things 

they only want you to sign up with phone line so you can spend more money on above.


----------



## Abbica (13 Mar 2009)

No, he gave no reason why, all he did was that he just kept saying, now you have a phone line, you sure you have a phone, make sure you have the line connected. I am like, alright already, enough with the bloomin phone line, I promise I will have it in and even after all that, looks like we aren't going to have a phone line in for them when they come out and install the sky, a bit Irish. Wing it!


----------



## Guest128 (13 Mar 2009)

There are already many, many threads on this issue on this forum already....


----------



## Abbica (13 Mar 2009)

Sorry Flanders....


----------



## TheShark (13 Mar 2009)

You will need an active phone line to activate your sky card. The digibox "calls" sky and the card is "flashed" to activate it.
The engineer may go ahead and install it and you can activate the system yourself when your line is active.
Or..........take your digibox and card to a friends house with a phone line , plug in and activate it there , then unplug and bring it home.
The other thing to remember is that if you have multiroom then sky will "ping" your boxes every now and then to make sure they are at the same location , however they wont do this until about a month after installation.


----------



## Sherman (13 Mar 2009)

TheShark said:


> You will need an active phone line to activate your sky card.


 
No you don't - I don't have my digibox hooked up to my landline, never needed to - we've had Sky Digital for a couple of years now.


----------



## TheShark (13 Mar 2009)

New way of doing it - trust me.
Sky did send out cards which were already activated , but they stopped doing that about 9 months ago , it has to be activated now via the phone line.


----------



## Abbica (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks Shark for your help, I understand now why, think I will just ring sky, see when he can come out again, it is just that Sky are coming out this thursday, phone line going in on Friday, typical that its backwards. If they aren't coming out any sooner than early next week we will probably just connect it ourselves but then, it probably won't work as muprhy's law would go and we will have to get sky out again at a fee!


----------



## TheShark (16 Mar 2009)

Abbica I would leave your installation date as it is. If your phone line is going in the following day it is a very simple process activating your card , will only take a minute or two.


----------



## Abbica (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks, will do that so.


----------



## TheShark (16 Mar 2009)

The engineer will probably show you how to do it , if not let me know and I'll guide you through.


----------



## Abbica (16 Mar 2009)

Thanks again, I may be on to you next Monday, will see how we get on over the weekend.


----------

